# Alternative to Goldfish



## ellyabillion (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi everyone! 

I'm starting to set up a 29 gal fish tank. I've kept fish in very small aquariums (5 gal and a bowl as a kid) in the past, so this is my first go at a somewhat larger tank. I actually had a goldfish in a 5 gal tank before I knew better. (The fish was a feeder fish that was a rescue from the bio lab in grad school- the department asked for volunteers to take fish home after the freshman lab on respiration.)

Anyway, I think goldfish have more personality than most fish, and I think it would be fun for my 3 year-old son, but I'm realizing that my tank is too small for even one goldfish.

Are there other "personable" fish out there suitable for a smaller tank? I'm not talking about dog-like devotion.  I just think it's fun that goldfish will basically acknowledge your existence, even if they are just doing the "goldfish dance" to beg for food.

The other thing I like about goldfish is that they don't require a heater, but I'd be willing to get a heater for my tank if necessary.

:fish9:


----------



## Doedogg (Jun 21, 2008)

One angel fish would work in a 29. The ones I've had in the past were pretty personable.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Gouramis and cichlids come to mind. Cichlids have great personalities.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

My platys and mollys seem to swarm to the side of the tank I am sitting by. But thats about it.


----------



## ellyabillion (Feb 20, 2010)

squirrelcrusher said:


> My platys and mollys seem to swarm to the side of the tank I am sitting by. But thats about it.


LOL Hey man, sometimes that's all we can get. 

I'm learning that bigger fish tend to have bigger personalities. Unfortunately, my 29 gal just isn't big enough.  I guess I'd rather have healthy and happy fish, even if they aren't that personable.


----------

